# Authoritative Source for TA Indicators Formulae



## Farmer George (1 December 2014)

There are many books on TA analysis and the underlying formulae. Where there are conflicts in definitions/formulae, it would be interesting to exchange views as to which references/sources would people consider as being the 'Bible.Thanks .

Farmer George


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2014)

Don't know why?

http://www.investopedia.com/
Is as good a source as any for raw formula.(Just that maths)

OR

Are you looking for formula to place into a software for systems testing and or searching for prospects.

If so that would depend on the language used by the software.


----------



## Farmer George (1 December 2014)

tech/a said:


> Don't know why?
> 
> http://www.investopedia.com/
> Is as good a source as any for raw formula.(Just that maths)
> ...




I'm happy to program the formulae, but wanted views on the definitive reference source for formulae. Murthy/Pring/other. A simple question...


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2014)

Farmer George said:


> I'm happy to program the formulae, but wanted views on the definitive reference source for formulae. Murthy/Pring/other. A simple question...




Yes but program into what?

Ami Easy language
Metastock language.
Excel
C++
Python?

I figure you want the raw mathematical formula of the indicator itself.

Or something like this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollinger_Bands

I've used Bollinger Bands as an example.

Prings work is good.
But probably the best I think is *Perry Kaufman*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perry_J._Kaufman


----------



## pixel (1 December 2014)

Farmer George said:


> I'm happy to program the formulae, but wanted views on the definitive reference source for formulae. Murthy/Pring/other. A simple question...




Why would you want to program them in the first place?
Every reputable software package has them as standard ingredient. 
Do you want to write your own? Or don't you trust the programmers?


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 December 2014)

http://www.mta.org/eweb/dynamicpage.aspx?webcode=journal

Archived journals on the right could keep you engrossed for days. I believe the original formulas for stochastic, rsi,  bollinger, gann etc. are fixed.


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2014)

Farmer George said:


> There are many books on TA analysis and the underlying formulae. Where there are conflicts in definitions/formulae, it would be interesting to exchange views as to which references/sources would people consider as being the 'Bible.Thanks .
> 
> Farmer George






> "Interview of Perry Kaufman, author of the bible of the trading systems" in AutomatedTrading.eu (United Kingdom, January 2013) [13



I guess I have found it!


----------



## Farmer George (2 December 2014)

tech/a said:


> Yes but program into what?
> 
> Ami Easy language
> Metastock language.
> ...




Thanks for that. 

Matlab and Amibroker mainly.


----------



## Farmer George (2 December 2014)

pixel said:


> Why would you want to program them in the first place?
> Every reputable software package has them as standard ingredient.
> Do you want to write your own? Or don't you trust the programmers?




No I don't trust programmers? Just look at Three Mile Island and Chernobyl. Why, do you?


----------



## Farmer George (2 December 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> http://www.mta.org/eweb/dynamicpage.aspx?webcode=journal
> 
> Archived journals on the right could keep you engrossed for days. I believe the original formulas for stochastic, rsi,  bollinger, gann etc. are fixed.




Many thanks for that Wysiwyg.


----------



## rnr (2 December 2014)

A couple of sites I have found helpful in the past.

http://tadoc.org/

Technical Analysis from A to Z by Steven B. Achelis


----------



## tech/a (2 December 2014)

Farmer George said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Matlab and Amibroker mainly.




Great Choice.
Working with the exact same software 
I Have gone the programmer path through 
a company where they have a yearly budget.


----------



## Farmer George (2 December 2014)

Farmer George said:


> Many thanks for that Wysiwyg.






rnr said:


> A couple of sites I have found helpful in the past.
> 
> http://tadoc.org/
> 
> Technical Analysis from A to Z by Steven B. Achelis




Thanks rnr - all useful to know.


----------

